# Old Style 85C trigger swap from Cajun Gunworks.



## WilliamJackII (Mar 19, 2016)

Has anyone put one of the Old Style 85c triggers from Cajun Gunworks on their PCR?

Much less curve. The stock trigger bites my finger some. Too much curve for my liking.

Any other suggestions?

https://cajungunworks.com/product/75585-85c-old-style-trigger/


----------

